# Cook and Will county



## dreww922 (Apr 30, 2014)

found a few today.


----------



## daveo (May 3, 2013)

dreww922 said:


> View attachment 615
> found a few today.


Great job Drew! Never hunted in Cook county where I live (North Suburbs). Is it possible to find a lot. I always thought the soil wasn't right. so many oak and ash tree forests.


----------

